# Black Adam (2022)



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 8, 2022)

Hey!... isn't he more like... brown skinned... anyways



I've never been a huge DC fan, and I wouldn't be interested if it wasn't because I grew up watching OG TeenTitans, Justice League and Batman Beyond (alongside 90's XMEN and Spiderman Cartoons)
But this looks promising.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 8, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Hey!... isn't he more like... brown skinned... anyways


I do believe the name is a reference to him being a creature formed from earth of a saturnian figure (black), not actually his skin color.


----------



## Dragons (Sep 20, 2022)

I don’t know much about character I do know they changed his origin little bit from books I do like change I don’t say that very often about comic movie origins I’m little nervous about this one will defiantly go see it when it’s out I like Shazam


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 19, 2022)

Trailer 2



Enjoy the movie!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm curious in watching it, but am afraid it's just Dwayne Johnson playing Dwayne Johnson like always. :-/


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I'm curious in watching it, but am afraid it's just Dwayne Johnson playing Dwayne Johnson like always. :-/


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Is one of those Fast & Furious?

One of those is definitely from the new Jumanji, at least.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Is one of those Fast & Furious?
> 
> One of those is definitely from the new Jumanji, at least.


No idea, really.
Not a fan of Fast & Furious nor Dwayne.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 23, 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 23, 2022)

I give it 5 out of 10. There were a couple good bits and some truly awful bits, but on the whole it was mediocre.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 23, 2022)

im only in it for kent nelson.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 23, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I give it 5 out of 10. There were a couple good bits and some truly awful bits, but on the whole it was mediocre.


How'd you find Johnson's acting? Same as in other movies?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 24, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> How'd you find Johnson's acting? Same as in other movies?


He's this generation's Arnold so yeah, as long as he picks the right roles it works. I think they would've been better off choosing an actual Egyptian actor though. It was totally dumb having the American accent.


----------

